
Ask HN: Resources to relearn my undergraduate courses? - mr_puzzled
As strange as it may sound, I graduated with a CS degree and didn&#x27;t put in much effort during my time in college so I&#x27;d like to go over my undergraduate course material again. I need good resources to learn the following topics at an undergraduate&#x2F;graduate level :<p>- Databases and SQL<p>- Compilers, formal languages and automata theory<p>- Operating systems<p>- Computer networking<p>If you have recommendations on books or courses online that could help me go over these topics, that would be very helpful.
======
parvatzar
MIT Open Course Ware seems to be a good reference

